# Yahoo may shut down Flickr, other unprofitable business units



## astroNikon

Marissa Mayer plans to cut Yahoo jobs, shutter businesses



> ...
> growth never happened. Thirteen earnings calls later, Mayer (Yahoo's Chief Executive) on Tuesday plans to shift her focus from taking market share to making drastic cuts.
> ...
> fourth-quarter earnings to unveil a plan aimed at slashing the Internet company’s costs, including the closing of several business units and a reduction of up to 15% of its workforce
> ...
> Mayer said in October she was preparing to narrow the company’s focus on fewer areas, without providing more detail. Since then, the company has rattled investors by shelving a plan to spin off shares in Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.BABA, +0.94% and failing to explore a sale of the business. Though potential suitors have already expressed interest, Yahoo’s board has put off any serious talks for now, people familiar with the matter said.




We'll find out more during the conference video on Tuesday


----------



## katsrevenge

Lovely.... That's where I keep most of my photos...


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I don't really use flickr other than to host images. I use to love it, now not so much


----------



## JacaRanda

Yay.  I get to start all over now that TPF has taught me a thing or two.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Marissa Mayer plans to cut Yahoo jobs, shutter businesses



I think you should buy it.


----------



## jaomul

Hope not. I like to flickr


----------



## Overread

Flickr has fallen to one side - it no longer has the activity it once had; partly because facebook and imigur stole all the casual photographers whilst places like 500pix stole all the experienced ones (although in all honesty I don't really see what they got on 500pix beyond an elitist group for while).


I really hope they keep flickr going - I like it in general and its got all my photos there and so many links and tie-ins. It would be a real nightmare to have to move everything around .


----------



## astroNikon

We'll find out tomorrow evening what their plans are.

But finding a buyer when there's a long history of over paying for something that currently is losing money, only for it's valuation to keep tanking would be a problem for any company.  Any new owner would have to have the infrastructure to move it to.  And since it's not making money now, someone with large cahoontas would have to think they could make it profitable even after one of the largest internet companies couldn't make it profitable (or didn't care enough).

I think they're just gonna turn the lights off
and sell everyone's pictures of potatoes for $1 million each to all the clueless rich dudes.

It would make a nice tax writeoff, might look better than Alibabi's writedown.


----------



## astroNikon

Overread said:


> Flickr has fallen to one side - it no longer has the activity it once had; partly because facebook and imigur stole all the casual photographers whilst places like 500pix stole all the experienced ones (although in all honesty I don't really see what they got on 500pix beyond an elitist group for while).
> 
> 
> I really hope they keep flickr going - I like it in general and its got all my photos there and so many links and tie-ins. It would be a real nightmare to have to move everything around .


Hey your sig "Best Photos on the net!" link doesn't work anymore.

HA !! Gotcha ! !  lol


----------



## vintagesnaps

I used to use the My Yahoo page all the time til the current CEO came in and changed it overnight - at least it seemed that way, all of a sudden everything that I'd customized was gone and I quit using it.

Don't have much left on my Flickr page so I guess I'll clear the rest of it out. After tomorrow I suppose, not that I expect it will make much difference waiting a day. Or I could put a picture of a potato on there and leave it for 'em. 

Let us know what else you find out Astro.


----------



## KmH

If you use an online web site to store your photos expect that some day, which might be in the near future, you will no longer have access to your photos.


----------



## rightup

KmH said:


> If you use an online web site to store your photos expect that some day, which might be in the near future, you will no longer have access to your photos.


Well, that's also true of mine and they are in various cardboard boxes.


----------



## astroNikon

vintagesnaps said:


> I used to use the My Yahoo page all the time til the current CEO came in and changed it overnight - at least it seemed that way, all of a sudden everything that I'd customized was gone and I quit using it.
> 
> Don't have much left on my Flickr page so I guess I'll clear the rest of it out. After tomorrow I suppose, not that I expect it will make much difference waiting a day. Or I could put a picture of a potato on there and leave it for 'em.
> 
> Let us know what else you find out Astro.


Yahoo's email system is the worst interface too.
It used to be just "okay"
then they downgraded it to be worthless.  If I scroll too much down I cannot scroll back up in certain instances, and other stupid things like that.


----------



## atiqursumon

Why yahoo shutdown flicker, please let me know all about this issue


----------



## astroNikon

atiqursumon said:


> Why yahoo shutdown flicker, please let me know all about this issue


Don't think of Yahoo as something you use.
Let's say you have to pay for Yahoo to keep it operational, though reep the profits.  And they are unprofitable.
Thus you would be paying out money to keep yahoo and all of their business entities going ... nothing coming back.
What does a company like that do?
They started gobbling up companies to try and catch up with Google, but with an unfocused strategy.  They've haven't had a strategy to make each division profitable.  They've just bought companies and used their surplus to support them.

Add to that Google's strategy is different.  Think of all the hands that google are in ... think Andoid.  Instant customers.  Yahoo has nothing that can compete against that.  yahoo has been desktop centric and doesn't have a good competitive product to get into the mobile arena.

==> Why Yahoo's Core Business is Negatively Valued | Investopedia

making decision on spending on other things other companies didn't want (tv content in this example)
==> Yahoo $42M write-down caused by unprofitable 'Community'

and then the push to sell their internet business.  Of course, the problem is that the internet business has a negative valuation.
==> Yahoo mulls shareholder demand to sell Internet business

==> Yahoo board 'weighing sale of core business and Marissa Mayer's future'

Matter of fact, Yahoo outsourced it's desktop advertising to ... Google.
Yahoo hasn't quite started the financial death spiral .. but it's getting closer.
Once it jettison's it's unprofitable units (think Flickr and others) then it will be more stable financially, although their core profitable businesses are reducing their financial outlook.


----------



## astroNikon

forecast ==> Yahoo revenue expected to fall under $1 billion for first time in 11 years


----------



## astroNikon

no specific report on Flickr yet ... but the yahoo blog seems to be it's gonna be spun off to oblivion

Yahoo earnings expected to include talk of layoffs, ‘strategic alternatives’: Live blog



> Second press release details plans to cut. Closing five offices, laying off 15% of staff.
> 
> It’s expected that most of these changes will take place in Q1, but by the end of 2016, the Company anticipates having approximately 9,000 employees and fewer than 1,000 contractors. This represents a workforce that is roughly 42 percent smaller than it was in 2012 and will result in savings in short term operating expense of $400 million annually.





> This is part of Yahoo effort to “streamline” its offering. Basically, Yahoo is cutting its offerings to 3 core platforms: search, email and Tumblr. For news, four verticals: News, Sports, Finance and Lifestyle. Main target markets: U.S., Canada, U.K., Germany, Hong Kong and Taiwan.
> 
> Yahoo’s play to be like Netflix and Amazon Prime is done – Yahoo Screen was killed in Q4.
> 
> Other deaths: Some digital magazines, games, smart TV.





> Company hopes to generate $1 billion to $3 billion by selling off real estate and other assets.
> 
> “This is a strong plan calling for bold shifts in products and in resources,” Mayer says in announcement. She then hails her MAVENS initiative – stands for mobile, video, native and social – which she says has been built into a $1 billion business.
> To play devil’s advocate, seems like Yahoo Screen’s death goes against the “video” part of that success. And I see little mobile success so far. Social only goes so far as Tumble takes it. I guess “native” I can’t really argue with …





> So Yahoo still plans to try to spin out its core business, and leave the Alibaba stake behind, to avoid taxes (it hopes). They describe this as a “reverse spin,” which makes me think of how the toilet swirls in a different direction south of the equator.
> Board Chairman Maynard Webb, in press release: “Separating our Alibaba stake from our operating business continues to be a primary focus, and our most direct path to value maximization. In addition to continuing work on the reverse spin, which we’ve discussed previously, we will engage on qualified strategic proposals.”


----------



## nerwin

I put a TON of time into Flickr, I have a good system going now. I really hope they don't shut it down. But I better start figuring out a pan B.


----------



## JacaRanda

Most photographers I know locally use Flickr.  I don't understand or see the dislike in it.


----------



## nerwin

JacaRanda said:


> Most photographers I know locally use Flickr.  I don't understand or see the dislike in it.



Flickr made me money and gave me opportunities. Sold a $350 canvas because of Flickr, had my pictures displayed in a restaurant, law firm, etc and all because they found my photos on Flickr.


----------



## jaomul

It's a free website with loads of nice pictures, search options, ability to host for placing pictures on places like tpf. I do understand that at times the interface changed and some (including myself) might have preferred some older ways etc.

But ,if I am given a free lunch I don't mind being told at what table to sit.


----------



## RDenhardt

Man I hope not, because I have alot of the photos on there that got lost when my old hard drive crashed last year...  Hoping I wouldnt need to redownload them all


----------



## snowbear

I hope they stay up.  If I were a pro, I'd probably have gone elsewhere a while back but, since I'm not, it serves my purposes just fine.  I have a photobucket account I guess I can use if they can Flickr.

EDIT: 
Yeah, we're good.
photobucket test


----------



## SquarePeg

Dammit!  What will my 10 followers do?


----------



## astroNikon

Looks like Yahoo is putting all their eggs into a couple things

1 - Making Mobile Search into an App that is similar to Siri, Google Now and Amazon’s Alexa.
Of course, they first have to HAVE a mobile search app.
Unlike Apple, Google which are part of the OS.  And Amazon which crawls all over the internet and their market platform.    I think this strategy is going to fail as they would have to hope that Apple and Google follow suit and pull out their Siri/Android assistant out of the OS and into an App.  And I don't see this happening.

On another note.  yahoo did recognize that Google was better at advertising for revenue at the desktop, thus contracted Google to do their ad revenue cycle.  Google is even better at mobile, and yahoo hopes to best all 3 of them ?  or take a good chunk of the pie .. ain't gonna happen.

2- they're looking for Tumblr to be the future driving force of Yahoo.  Even though they written off the entire purchase of Tumblr , 1.1 Billion via $230 million write down and an original $750M of goodwill.
Truthfully I had to look up what Tumblr was.  Facebook dominates this, I don't see this happening.



> Over last few years Yahoo has experienced ‘strong headwinds from legacy display.’ Mayer said growing revenue has been the company’s biggest challenge, and says there may still be some challenges on that front



My interpretation of statement.  Yahoo was desktop based and not mobile.  (facebook had to make this transition years ago).  because of that revenue is dwindling and until they become successful at mobile revenue will continue to dwindle.

with the company plan of


> Mayer outlines four keys of new turnaround plan, which were also in release:
> - Grow user engagement, particularly on mobile
> - Drive MAVENS revenue growth
> - Simplify the business to improve execution
> - Efficiently align our resources and size business accordingly (in other words, lay off as many people as possible)



in otherwords, the beginning of a long and agonizing company death spiral.
They'll have to be very aggressive and spend lots of money to catch up to the market leaders who actually hold a monopolistic edge.  Siri is part of the Apple OS, Google Now part of Android, and I forgot what Microsoft had.  Yahoo should develop a phone OS to do this ... which also is years behind. Maybe they can buy Blackberry and right that ship ?  otherwise they'll end up like Palm Inc being too slow to react to the market which has already moved on.


----------



## Overread

tumblr is big with teenagers; its like facebook but more casual and thus also not tied to their real name and such so its more "free".

Anyone heared anything concrete on the future of flickr? What they are doing would be good to know but a timeframe might also be really important to get a hold of so that we know how long we have to prepare for the worst should they be choosing to close it down


----------



## astroNikon

they lump Flickr with all their other non-core business.
So I assume it's part of the "lump" that will be sold or closed

good article to read, especially the last paragraphs
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/03/technology/yahoo-layoffs-strategic-alternatives-earnings.html?_r=0
"yahoo will shed assets, cut expenses and focus on the areas of the company that are growing" (revenue & profits)

Flickr is not mentioned because it's not part a revenue/profit center from what I understand.
Thus when someone else buys it, or when they stop trying to sell it and close it, then you'll know it's future.

What do you expect for free ?


----------



## astroNikon

article of the results ==> Marissa Mayer is racing against the Yahoo board, and she’s running on fumes

If you are worried about your Flickr pictures, I would recommend the sooner you move them to a new platform, the less you have to worry about them just possibly disappearing one day.


----------



## tecboy

The last resort is to sell yahoo, but Mayer hasn't given up, yet.  I will say that Flickr will stay alive.


----------



## Dave442

Did a backup of all my Flickr photos over the weekend using Downloadair. It made a folder for every album, kept my file names but did append the Flickr file name to the end. Not sure if there are better options for doing the backup or if it was even necessary.
Plan to keep using Flickr.


----------



## RichBrown

This is horrible news. I love flickr and have use them alot of in the past. I hope they don't go through with it.


----------



## atiqursumon

I think this is good advice for me


----------



## nerwin

I talked to Thomas Hawk about this and he isn't worried. If no one knows who Thomas Hawk is, he's a well known Flickr user and has 100k+ photos uploaded to Flickr. He also knows people who work at Flickr and he's telling me not to worry so maybe there is something we don't know.


----------



## astroNikon

nerwin said:


> I talked to Thomas Hawk about this and he isn't worried. If no one knows who Thomas Hawk is, he's a well known Flickr user and has 100k+ photos uploaded to Flickr. He also knows people who work at Flickr and he's telling me not to worry so maybe there is something we don't know.


yeah.  Management always tells employees not to worry as there's going to be no change (at least until they walk away and strategise on the changes).  They don't want employees to bolt the company then they wouldn't have the support staff for daily operations.  It happens all the time.

I'm sure they forewarned all their other now closed offices => Yahoo Downsizes In Latin America, Closes Mexico And Argentina Operations

in Dubai who were given 4 months notice at the most ==> Goodbye, Dubai: Yahoo to Shutter Final Office in Mideast

or in China last year ==> Yahoo lays off hundreds as it shuts down operations in China

or India the previous year ==> Is it true that Yahoo! India is shutting down this year? - Quora

I was at a company too that had lay offs THAT DAY on a large swatch of people.  Forewarning of  zero seconds.


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> yeah.  Management always tells employees not to worry as there's going to be no change (at least until they walk away and strategise on the changes).  They don't want employees to bolt the company then they wouldn't have the support staff for daily operations.  It happens all the time.



True. But I might as well continue to use Flickr and worry about it when or if it happens. But I'm still going to have a backup plan. I refuse to use 500px.


----------



## astroNikon

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.  Management always tells employees not to worry as there's going to be no change (at least until they walk away and strategise on the changes).  They don't want employees to bolt the company then they wouldn't have the support staff for daily operations.  It happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But I might as well continue to use Flickr and worry about it when or if it happens. But I'm still going to have a backup plan. I refuse to use 500px.
Click to expand...

Yes we as users should have time to figure out what to do.

But employees who find out at the last day that they no longer have a job is just bad politics.  But companies look out for themselves, not their employees.

But this is also a service ..
and Yahoo just shuttered (redirected) their Video service without forewarning ==> Yahoo Shuts Down Yahoo Screen

on demand streaming, which I think is the same as their Video Service ==> Yahoo shuts down streaming platform Yahoo Screen: Report | ZDNet

just a few days ago to Yahoo Games ==> After 13 Years, Yahoo Games Finally Folds

and last year ==> Yahoo is shutting down Maps, Pipes and a bunch of services you’ve probably never heard of


----------



## astroNikon

and the latest news about Flickr
==> Yahoo Has Decided to Scale Down Flickr - Web Design Ledger


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.  Management always tells employees not to worry as there's going to be no change (at least until they walk away and strategise on the changes).  They don't want employees to bolt the company then they wouldn't have the support staff for daily operations.  It happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But I might as well continue to use Flickr and worry about it when or if it happens. But I'm still going to have a backup plan. I refuse to use 500px.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we as users should have time to figure out what to do.
> 
> But employees who find out at the last day that they no longer have a job is just bad politics.  But companies look out for themselves, not their employees.
> 
> But this is also a service ..
> and Yahoo just shuttered (redirected) their Video service without forewarning ==> Yahoo Shuts Down Yahoo Screen
> 
> on demand streaming, which I think is the same as their Video Service ==> Yahoo shuts down streaming platform Yahoo Screen: Report | ZDNet
> 
> just a few days ago to Yahoo Games ==> After 13 Years, Yahoo Games Finally Folds
> 
> and last year ==> Yahoo is shutting down Maps, Pipes and a bunch of services you’ve probably never heard of
Click to expand...


Well who knows..maybe they will change their mind and keep Flickr.


----------



## nerwin

@astroNikon Are you still going to continue to use Flickr right now or are you going to complete stop using it and find an alternative? If so...do you have any idea where you might go if it was to get shut down?


----------



## astroNikon

nerwin said:


> @astroNikon Are you still going to continue to use Flickr right now or are you going to complete stop using it and find an alternative? If so...do you have any idea where you might go if it was to get shut down?


Actually our soccer teams use Shutterfly ... so all of my indoor soccer stuff is now on Shutterfly for more than just photos.  But the calendering, email notifications, etc.

The ads wanting you to buy all the photos on coffee mugs, etc are annoying but it's still free.
Smugmug for private galleries.

Flickr for public stuff.
If Flickr were to end today I have all the JPEGs that I uploaded, and the RAWs anyways.
I haven't really figured out what to do.


----------



## vintagesnaps

If it's like the My Yahoo page, it was literally gone overnight. I used that for local news & sports websites etc. and had pages set up - all gone, no notice.

I'm getting my photos off Flickr... I don't know if they'll pull the plug or not or how fast it may/may not happen but I'm clearing out my page. Not that I have much on there, and I don't use it much anyway. For me it was photo sharing with other photographers and the only thing on there are copies anyway.

Are the teenagers into Tumblr? I thought it was Snapchat. Why does it matter, it changes so often what they're into, I don't think I'd put much into anything that's the latest thing with teens.

Yahoo has experienced strong headwinds, what are they, in a boat?? yeah I guess they are, and steering the wrong direction, taking on water and bailing as fast as they can. lol


----------



## vintagesnaps

I store my photos myself on my computer, on my external hardrive, and my negatives if it's film. And prints. And scan and save my own copies as needed. Why hand that over to a company?

I don't have anything set public - why do you need that? why allow anyone anywhere to have your pictures? I value my work, I control where it goes the best I can. I don't trust it to a here today, gone? or who knows what tomorrow website.

And I don't use sites like 500px because of the Terms - I don't usually have to read much before I find a dealbreaker. I can live without them more than those companies can live without me/us - the site users' pictures they depend on to stay in business.


----------



## astroNikon

vintagesnaps said:


> If it's like the My Yahoo page, it was literally gone overnight. I used that for local news & sports websites etc. and had pages set up - all gone, no notice.



you didn't get the memo ?
lol


----------



## nerwin

I love to share my photos online with the world because when I get comments about how my photo made their day or made them smile, that makes me smile. (and I don't smile much). If they are sitting on my hard drive or hanging on my wall where no one sees them..it doesn't do much for me. 

I've been using Flickr along time..since it was in beta. Though my account says 2011 because I deleted my old account because if the poor user name I chose back then and couldn't change it. I've always loved Flickr and the community is pretty good. Lots of beautiful photos on Flickr, even made some friends and sold some prints because of Flickr. 

I honestly think it would be a bad idea for Yahoo to shut down Flickr because Flickr continues to grow in popularity. Hopefully they just end up selling Flickr to a company who could make Flickr even better. 

We shall see. But I don't think it will happen for a while. So we have plenty of time to figure out a plan B.


----------



## astroNikon

When it comes to services, companies are after active subscribers, and hopefully PAID subscribers.
Otherwise they look at revenue from product sales driven from web content.
otherwise they look at member lists for demographics for potential ad revenue.

I think the only thing Flickr has going for it is a growing member list for potential ad revenue.
Thus they may be thinking they could sell Flickr for the members, thus giving it limited resources to keep it going until a suitor is found (which they've apparently have been trying to do before).


----------



## astroNikon

here's an interesting article to read from December
the big gorilla is it's stake in Alibaba which if sold may hold it liable for billions in US taxes  ==> Updated: Now is the time to break up Yahoo and sell off the bits | ZDNet


----------



## Overread

"Scale down" generally translates to "Shut down in slow staged steps to avoid panic" for most companies. A couple manage to keep things scale down and limping on in some form; but in general when something scales down its functionality in a market where there are other viable options what happens is people jump ship and new commers stop appearing.

So what they will then do is "review" flickr's status and close it later. 


For me I've got all my flickr photos, what I will miss are the contacts and the fact that my photos are linked from flickr all over the net (well all over the bits I'm on at least). That would be the most major blow. My blog has everything flickr-hosted however since I've not updated it in years it won't be a worry for the threads to vanish. 

Rehosting will be a pain mostly in picking somewhere new. 500pix appears to be more commercial in its approach to things; whilst photobucket has a VERY messy interface and screen and is somewhat sluggish these days.


----------



## bhop

I've been using flickr since 2006. I never got into 500px, or other photo sites. Flickr has always done what I want it to.  I really hope they stay online, I have all my photos backed up, but I do use flickr to reference back to things sometimes.  "I need to find this one pic.. *looks for it in the flickr album* *looks at date uploaded* *finds file on hard drive*.. etc." I guess I could do it like that on my computer too, but it's so much more convenient to do a flickr search and scroll down till I find it.


----------



## SquarePeg

I just recently started posting pics on Flickr, mostly to use as a host site to post my pics here and on some other sites I like to hang out on.  Yes I can find another host site like photo bucket but what I'll miss is the ability to follow others whose work I enjoy and to show my appreciation of their art with likes or comments.  

I'll also miss one of my favorite pastimes while watching TV - exploring Flickr by subjects or destinations I'm interested in.


----------



## nerwin

SquarePeg said:


> I just recently started posting pics on Flickr, mostly to use as a host site to post my pics here and on some other sites I like to hang out on.  Yes I can find another host site like photo bucket but what I'll miss is the ability to follow others whose work I enjoy and to show my appreciation of their art with likes or comments.
> 
> I'll also miss one of my favorite pastimes while watching TV - exploring Flickr by subjects or destinations I'm interested in.



Its not gone yet!! lol.


----------



## astroNikon

Overread said:


> Rehosting will be a pain mostly in picking somewhere new. 500pix appears to be more commercial in its approach to things; whilst photobucket has a VERY messy interface and screen and is somewhat sluggish these days.


Other sites are more commercial.
They have to be.  Who is paying for the lights, servers, salaries, etc.  Sooner or later the Venture Capitalists / investors / stock holders / other divisions / mgt  are going to balk at having to put more money into a business operation with no future profit in sight.  Of course, I don't think they ever had a good plan on how to make money either.

Thus sites have to figure out how to make Revenue whether it's like Shutterfly, or Smugmug, or 500pix.   Drive revenue from content (shutterfly) to bring people in from the outside and try to drive revenue by ads & licensing like 500pix.

If the organization isn't profitable or close to it, what is it worth ?  
Like Flickr and many other yahoo services, a negative value.
How do you sell a service that has a negative value .. it should be interesting.


----------



## Overread

Thing is I used to pay per year for flickr - then Yahoo did away with that and never really added the advertisements to the site. At least with a free subscription I never saw any. So it was really great, no ads and free hosting of a boatload of data. But yeah I was wondering where the income was coming from! Free only lasts so long and often only when something else is holding it up.


----------



## nerwin

I've been paying PRO for years.


----------



## shefjr

@nerwin or anyone else who knows the answer. How do you know that someone bought one of your photos? Couldn't they simply DL it and print it as they please? If they bought it through flickr did flickr give you a cut of the sale and is that part of being "pro" on flickr?


----------



## nerwin

shefjr said:


> @nerwin or anyone else who knows the answer. How do you know that someone bought one of your photos? Couldn't they simply DL it and print it as they please? If they bought it through flickr did flickr give you a cut of the sale and is that part of being "pro" on flickr?



They usually send me a email via my website asking about prints. You can disable the ability to download photos, but I have mine up as creative commons. If someone wants to use my photos on a blog or what not, that's fine with me as long as they give me credit. Sure if they are jerks, they could download it and get it printed as they please but if I catch them selling it as their own or saying its theirs...I'll have a few choice words for them.

I like my PRO account because I have unlimited storage, access to better more in depth stats, no ads, I can replace photos and there are other things that I'm grandfathered in that the "new" pro account doesn't offer. It was also sweet that I got 20% off my Creative Cloud subscription..I'm only pay $8 a month! That's soon to run out though and I'll be paying the regular price which honestly isn't all that much more.


----------



## Overread

I've basic account and I've not seen any ads that I've noticed. So if they are there they are very well hidden ads!

As for downloading and paying Flickr  has always been generally against personal sales. You're not allowed to host images on their service and embed them into websites to sell them; nor do they much much use of on-site printing sales features. It's very much a gallery website unlike Smugmug which is the other way around.

They do have a deal with Ghetty for stock sales; but that's getting into the photo stock market which is a totally different kettle of fish (and for the casual user basically pointless if you want to make any actual money).


Pro I used to have ,but honestly I don't need more storage as I only ever stored resized web ready versions of my photos; whilst at the same time the stats were never that good on flickr (loads of views - all saying that the source is unknown). Stats might hold more value if you're networking on flickr and other websites


----------



## bhop

It used to make sense to be "pro" on flickr. If I remember correctly, there were huge limitations with the standard free account, such as upload amount limit, upload size limit, ads.  It wasn't about selling photos and the word "pro" didn't really mean "pro" for flickr IMO, it was just a name and nothing more...

..but the thing is, when they changed the free service to get rid of the limitations and bumped up the price for pro, they lost a lot of revenue.  I think people like myself were willing to pay a small fee for the stuff the pro account offers, which is money in their pockets, while after the change, the higher cost vs free account without limitations made me not willing to pay anymore.


----------



## Overread

Exactly; they actually lost money on that change too as basically there was nothing left for a pro user and a lot got refunds on the time left on their accounts. Basically they made everything free which was great- except it didn't pay the bills.


----------



## gsgary

astroNikon said:


> they lump Flickr with all their other non-core business.
> So I assume it's part of the "lump" that will be sold or closed
> 
> good article to read, especially the last paragraphs
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/03/technology/yahoo-layoffs-strategic-alternatives-earnings.html?_r=0
> "yahoo will shed assets, cut expenses and focus on the areas of the company that are growing" (revenue & profits)
> 
> Flickr is not mentioned because it's not part a revenue/profit center from what I understand.
> Thus when someone else buys it, or when they stop trying to sell it and close it, then you'll know it's future.
> 
> What do you expect for free ?


What's there to worry about they should be backed up elsewhere, I say shut it down


jaomul said:


> It's a free website with loads of nice pictures, search options, ability to host for placing pictures on places like tpf. I do understand that at times the interface changed and some (including myself) might have preferred some older ways etc.
> 
> But ,if I am given a free lunch I don't mind being told at what table to sit.





astroNikon said:


> article of the results ==> Marissa Mayer is racing against the Yahoo board, and she’s running on fumes
> 
> If you are worried about your Flickr pictures, I would recommend the sooner you move them to a new platform, the less you have to worry about them just possibly disappearing one day.




Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

I feel kinda like that at this point, shut 'er down already, geez. Seriously, I realize people do use it, so I think this announcement is a heads up to start figuring out what else to do with your photos because change is probably coming.

Here's an interesting article I read today - to me, a good example of how free on Flickr is helping devalue photography.
Free vs Paid: Donald J Trump


----------



## gsgary

vintagesnaps said:


> I feel kinda like that at this point, shut 'er down already, geez. Seriously, I realize people do use it, so I think this announcement is a heads up to start figuring out what else to do with your photos because change is probably coming.
> 
> Here's an interesting article I read today - to me, a good example of how free on Flickr is helping devalue photography.
> Free vs Paid: Donald J Trump


No photo is ever going to make a comb over look good

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

I'm going to guess that Flickr is consolidating servers now.
Flickr has been horrid lately in accessing images.
So expect a downhill slope ...


----------



## SquarePeg

astroNikon said:


> I'm going to guess that Flickr is consolidating servers now.
> Flickr has been horrid lately in accessing images.
> So expect a downhill slope ...



Interesting.  I was browsing around on there yesterday and didn't have any issues.


----------



## astroNikon

I keep getting "temporary unavailable" errors a lot.


----------



## gckless

I haven't noticed any issues either.


----------



## JacaRanda

vintagesnaps said:


> I feel kinda like that at this point, shut 'er down already, geez. Seriously, I realize people do use it, so I think this announcement is a heads up to start figuring out what else to do with your photos because change is probably coming.
> 
> Here's an interesting article I read today - to me, a good example of how free on Flickr is helping devalue photography.
> Free vs Paid: Donald J Trump



I wonder if anyone other than photographers, even think about whether the background is distracting or not (pretty sure most don't care).  I also wonder how many people post photos on Flickr and don't save the photos elsewhere; hard to believe there is a bunch of folks uploading and then deleting the original from hard drives is going on.

If they shut it down, I can't see myself posting more on Facebook or Instagram.  Perhaps, I'd create a free website and post them there with links on my Facebook.  I also don't see removing anything I have up there already.  If they go away they just go away (still on my hard drives).

I'm almost hoping they would shut it down, just to see or experience the fallout.  I may be forced to do something creative.


----------



## Overread

For me the worst isn't the loss of hosting; its the loss of contacts. The fact that I might have to review 50 different websites to see what takes 1 second on flickr updates now; the fact that many might not have websites or only have closed facebook accounts and the fact that I don't really want to be "friends" with 50 random people who's work I find inspiring but otherwise would never remember their real name. 

(note 50 is random number its likely way more).

I've also not had any issues with flickr.


----------



## astroNikon

Yahoo is officially looking at strategic options ... not like they haven't for several years just unable to get a deal to sell portions of the company.  They wanted too much for what other companies were offering.  What else?   If it's non-profitable it ain't worth much.  LOL  except for the member list and advertising (which Yahoo hasn't been able to monetize). ==> Yahoo Hires Advisers, Forms Committee to Explore Options


----------



## fotothrills

It will without a doubt harm a multitude of photographers if they do close it down.


----------



## Braineack

free advice to yahoo:

dont piss off your paying userbase and remove your revenue stream.  I duinno if you guys know this, but in order to make money, you have to collect it somehow.


----------



## table1349

Wait, what, you mean there were people in the business of photography before Flickr???  Who knew?

Yes it would be a shame if it closes, but civilization won't collapse, and something will come along to replace it.


----------



## astroNikon

problem is their revenue stream for Flickr is below their operating expense for Flickr.







a nice historical article of Flickr and Yahoo ==> http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet


----------



## SquarePeg

astroNikon said:


> problem is their revenue stream for Flickr is below their operating expense for Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nice historical article of Flickr and Yahoo ==> http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet



Interesting read.


----------



## unpopular

Funny story about Yahoo, my mother had a contract with Yahoo for a bit. She had a NDA, so I couldn't pry for details, but she said that she had no idea what she was really doing.

She'd get instructions, follow them and report back the results. Said they paid like $200/hr to do stuff she had no idea what it was exactly.

Maybe they have some kind of super secret project!


----------



## astroNikon

SquarePeg said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem is their revenue stream for Flickr is below their operating expense for Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nice historical article of Flickr and Yahoo ==> http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read.
Click to expand...


They were a tad colorful with their language too .. a bit "R rated in spots.


----------



## SquarePeg

astroNikon said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem is their revenue stream for Flickr is below their operating expense for Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nice historical article of Flickr and Yahoo ==> http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were a tad colorful with their language too .. a bit "R rated in spots.
Click to expand...


It was unnecessary I think.  If it was a direct quote then sure, but in this case I didn't see the point.


----------



## petrochemist

Overread said:


> For me the worst isn't the loss of hosting; its the loss of contacts. The fact that I might have to review 50 different websites to see what takes 1 second on flickr updates now; the fact that many might not have websites or only have closed facebook accounts and the fact that I don't really want to be "friends" with 50 random people who's work I find inspiring but otherwise would never remember their real name.
> 
> (note 50 is random number its likely way more).
> 
> I've also not had any issues with flickr.


 
For me it's the group discussions that I find most useful. Of 300+ I belong to around 20% are on fairly specific subjects. Some have VERY knowledgable members usch as 'Johnny optic' in the homemade lens group. Using a saved link I can still get to a page showing me any updated discussions in all my groups, scan these & read/reply to the  interetsing ones.
It's seemed to me for years that Yahoo was trying to kill off the useful groups, with each sucessive change making use worse. Many groups have just become dumping grounds full of irrelevant stuff. (Still shots of the moon added to macro groups etc.)


----------



## Overread

Yahoo is odd in that respect; they do seem to be really great at starting or buying setups and then running them into the ground with very strange choices. Heck Yahoo had a huge social networking site long before facebook and yet Yahoogroups have been successively killed off to the point where only a handful of people even remember they exist


----------



## table1349




----------



## astroNikon

First strike to try and ramp up more revenue ...
Flickr just lost its appeal -- and the war against Google Photos

their official statements
Changes to Flickr Pro and coupon for 30% off annual rate | Flickr Blog

"For any members with free accounts, you can continue enjoying the Auto-Uploadr by upgrading to Flickr Pro in the next 14 days. In order to make this transition easier, we’re offering a 30% discount on the annual Flickr Pro membership."

luckily I don't use the AutoUploader, so hopefully this means nothing to me ... for now ...


----------



## snowbear

I'll just use something else if Flickr becomes a hassle. I can post images here that are hosted on PhotoBucket easily enough.


----------



## astroNikon

Looks like there's going to be a fight to replace the entire Yahoo board
==> Starboard launches proxy fight to remove entire Yahoo board

==> Starboard seeks to oust entire Yahoo board


----------



## table1349

In the news today: It Looks Like Flickr is Now For Sale


----------



## snowbear

Well, if V* buys it, look for dozens of hidden fees.


----------



## Overread

Flickr managed right still has huge potential - its still got a lrge and active user base it just needs nurturing and some more face book integration aspects to it (yeayeah its the devil I know but it does help


----------



## Derrel

Overread said:
			
		

> Flickr managed right still has huge potential - its still got a lrge and active user base it just needs nurturing and some more face book integration aspects to it (yeayeah its the devil I know but it does help



Yeah, give it another 13 to 16 quarterly earnings report cycles....maybe they'll stop bleeding red ink.


----------



## Derrel

A good example of why Flickr is doomed: not too many months ago, under Miss Airhead's reign, the geniuses at Flickr made some minor updates to their site, and in the process rendered millions and millions of older versions of Mac OS unable to access photos on Flickr.

Thisis a huuuuuge problem in tech companies, where kids in their 20's, working on brand-new computers, bought by their companies, and running up-to-the-minute OS versions decide that some whiz-bang, cool new feature that will display thumbnails in some neat, new way manages to BREAK the God*****d site's most-basic functionality, which is to SHOW PHOTOS to a wide audience. Hundreds of millions of users, running older computer operating systems, using multiple older variants of web browsers, on two platforms, Win-doze and Mac-in-trash, can not actually SEE the images due to Flickr's system requirements.

The kids running Flickr did this to their site not long ago, utterly, *ignorantly unaware* that whatever minor benefit they brought to Flickr, the minimum system requirements they've set have* locked out hundred of millions of computers from even being able to SEE an image properly on Flickr.
*
A photo uploading and sharing site that locks out 2012 Mac OS computers, and that locks out the millions upon millions of older, company-owned Internet Explorer computers...this is the kind of moronic short-sightedness that afflicts companies filled with 20- and 30-something developers and managers who have $4,000 workstation computers, and who have no f****g idea of what the real world of computing is filled with: older OS variants, and older browsers. The priority is NOT cool new display of thumbnails and clever web page tricks, but uploading and sharing photos by a hugely diverse universe of actual com-pu-ter set-ups, used by r-e-a-l  people.

There are still huge numbers of company and personal computers that can NOT SEE properly, any image on Flickr. Miss Airhead cannot manage a company because she has not a clue about how the real world accesses the web. Flickr's idiot managers have willingly set the minimum access requirements too high, too modern, too restrictive.


----------



## xenskhe

The interface is garbage.


----------



## xenskhe

In my opinion


----------



## pixmedic

well, I hope it all gets fixed. 
i really dont want to move all my images somewhere else. ive been happy enough with flickr.


----------



## jcdeboever

As a programmer of legacy hardware / software, it is my opinion that Flickr is of really poor design and an embedded pile of ***t.  It's like they tried to poorly copy Instagram, Pinterest, and Facebook, just awful. I often peak at the code and just perplexed at why they do what they do. I remember the classic Flickr, way better than this crap. *It deserves to go away*. Yes, I have pictures there but just used for family that want to nab some photo's of an event. I could use something else and never look back. 

For the more serious photography people, you may want to look into 500px. 

For those less serious who want to migrate from Flickr, check out ipernity as they make it pretty seamless to do so and ten million times better / easier. There are so many ways to do this now a days.


----------



## Overread

pictures I can re-host - a pain but not a disaster esp as I'm not using my blog as much these days so I don't have to worry about re-linking everything

It's the contacts I'd miss out on - because chance are everyone would run 1001 different ways and would be impossible to keep track of


----------



## nerwin

I don't use Flickr as a dumping ground like many do. I absolutely love Flickr and so does my friend Thomas Hawk which wrote a great article about it on PetaPixel and on his blog Thomas Hawk Digital Connection  » Blog Archive  » In Defense of Flickr 

Just like Thomas, I use Flickr in the same way as him. I have many albums on Flickr and I use another program called SuprSetr that organizes the albums automatically for me by tags I add either during the upload process or in Lightroom. Its been a really great system for me and I'm not going anywhere. 

Hopefully whoever buys it next will make it even better.


----------



## Watchful

Always preferred photo bucket personally.


----------



## Overread

Photobucket has always been my dumping grown. It's messy interface wise; really really messy. There are ads all over the place, annoying loud ones too when uploading; its slower; sometimes gets confused, isn't as clean nor professional in display.
The only thing it does right is auto-generate urls and other codes for ease of copy-pasting. That it takes longer to open pages and sometimes hasn't even loaded the photo fully is - well - its downside. 

Flickr really could move with the times and drop their antiquated policy on hiding direct urls and other aspects and really embrace that side of easy sharing to boost its popularity.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I got my pictures off Flickr. I used to like it but less so every time it was changed. Seeing the latest news I realized now I better clear out my ymail that I hardly use. The reason I'm clearing out my photos/emails is because of the My Yahoo page that literally got yanked overnight. Seemed like Yahoo ignored endless complaints on their feedback forum, and after a time I realized it wasn't going to be 'My' customizable page, that Yahoo was not going to provide that. It did used to be a fun site to use...

Kind of a shame to see Yahoo go downhill which for me it has, but maybe with new ownership it will rebound.


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> A good example of why Flickr is doomed: not too many months ago, under Miss Airhead's reign, the geniuses at Flickr made some minor updates to their site, and in the process rendered millions and millions of older versions of Mac OS unable to access photos on Flickr.
> 
> Thisis a huuuuuge problem in tech companies, where kids in their 20's, working on brand-new computers, bought by their companies, and running up-to-the-minute OS versions decide that some whiz-bang, cool new feature that will display thumbnails in some neat, new way manages to BREAK the God*****d site's most-basic functionality, which is to SHOW PHOTOS to a wide audience. Hundreds of millions of users, running older computer operating systems, using multiple older variants of web browsers, on two platforms, Win-doze and Mac-in-trash, can not actually SEE the images due to Flickr's system requirements.
> 
> The kids running Flickr did this to their site not long ago, utterly, *ignorantly unaware* that whatever minor benefit they brought to Flickr, the minimum system requirements they've set have* locked out hundred of millions of computers from even being able to SEE an image properly on Flickr.
> *
> A photo uploading and sharing site that locks out 2012 Mac OS computers, and that locks out the millions upon millions of older, company-owned Internet Explorer computers...this is the kind of moronic short-sightedness that afflicts companies filled with 20- and 30-something developers and managers who have $4,000 workstation computers, and who have no f****g idea of what the real world of computing is filled with: older OS variants, and older browsers. The priority is NOT cool new display of thumbnails and clever web page tricks, but uploading and sharing photos by a hugely diverse universe of actual com-pu-ter set-ups, used by r-e-a-l  people.
> 
> There are still huge numbers of company and personal computers that can NOT SEE properly, any image on Flickr. Miss Airhead cannot manage a company because she has not a clue about how the real world accesses the web. Flickr's idiot managers have willingly set the minimum access requirements too high, too modern, too restrictive.


When Commenity bank took over Meijer's Stores own credit cards I went to their website.
It was odd.  There was a title and a footer to a page.

I could barely make out light grey text one shade darker than the background light grey.
I copy and pasted the entire page to notepad, and viola, there was an entire page of stuff.

I sent them an email politely asking them not to let a 20 yr old design the interface as they can see subtle contrast changes.  As many of us older folk cannot, thus the page actually looks blank.
Then I gave them a quick tutorial on interface design which has to be designed for the lowest common denominator in this case related to aging eyesight.

The website was changed within days with full black text.

Ahh .. I wish Apple would get the cue too as I held off on iOS 8 when it first came out as I saw it was designed for 20 something eyesight.  Then when another person here at work got ios 8 I had to figure out how to change it to make more contrast.  Then after I knew I could change it, I upgraded my phone.

Nowadays developers seem to push a "trend" such as light contrast to the extremes, thanks I think to Apple.  I just hope they swing back to functional things for a wider demographic as time goes on.

Otherwise we'll end up with slightly off-black road paint lines on asphalt roads.

As to Flickr, it's one of many parts of Yahoo.  They've been trying to sell Flickr on it's own for years. Now it will go to the highest bidder *if* someone wants Flickr.

They'll be letting go more and more of the intellectual developers of Flickr, if they haven't already since they are in "maintenance mode"
So as their servers age those won't be worth anything much in a sale of this magnitude.
The sale compromises how much can a future company mine profitability from the users of Flickr.  Think of the investment needed to bring it back up to snuff after this "maintenance mode"


----------



## Watchful

Overread said:


> Photobucket has always been my dumping grown. It's messy interface wise; really really messy. There are ads all over the place, annoying loud ones too when uploading; its slower; sometimes gets confused, isn't as clean nor professional in display.
> The only thing it does right is auto-generate urls and other codes for ease of copy-pasting. That it takes longer to open pages and sometimes hasn't even loaded the photo fully is - well - its downside.
> 
> Flickr really could move with the times and drop their antiquated policy on hiding direct urls and other aspects and really embrace that side of easy sharing to boost its popularity.


Lol 2 words for you...ad blocker. Never leave the desktop withoit it.


----------



## nerwin

Watchful said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket has always been my dumping grown. It's messy interface wise; really really messy. There are ads all over the place, annoying loud ones too when uploading; its slower; sometimes gets confused, isn't as clean nor professional in display.
> The only thing it does right is auto-generate urls and other codes for ease of copy-pasting. That it takes longer to open pages and sometimes hasn't even loaded the photo fully is - well - its downside.
> 
> Flickr really could move with the times and drop their antiquated policy on hiding direct urls and other aspects and really embrace that side of easy sharing to boost its popularity.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol 2 words for you...ad blocker. Never leave the desktop withoit it.
Click to expand...


Besides some websites won't work until you disable adblocker haha, but there probably is a way around it.


----------



## table1349

I didn't know Photobucket still existed.  But then I do see some old codger driving around in a model T every once in a while as well.


----------



## Watchful

nerwin said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket has always been my dumping grown. It's messy interface wise; really really messy. There are ads all over the place, annoying loud ones too when uploading; its slower; sometimes gets confused, isn't as clean nor professional in display.
> The only thing it does right is auto-generate urls and other codes for ease of copy-pasting. That it takes longer to open pages and sometimes hasn't even loaded the photo fully is - well - its downside.
> 
> Flickr really could move with the times and drop their antiquated policy on hiding direct urls and other aspects and really embrace that side of easy sharing to boost its popularity.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol 2 words for you...ad blocker. Never leave the desktop withoit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides some websites won't work until you disable adblocker haha, but there probably is a way around it.
Click to expand...

The ones that aren't worth going to. There is no exclusivity on the net.


----------



## astroNikon

slowly but surely Yahoo is positioning it self ahead of the April 18th bidding review ...
Yahoo modifies employee-severance language ahead of possible sale

in case you haven't followed .. Yahoo is bidding itself in part or whole to the highest bidder(s) in which they've extended the deadline
Yahoo Gives Bidders Another Week, Moving Deadline to April 18

I have a feeling the bids are not going to make stockholders very happy.


----------



## astroNikon

Withholding financial data is always a good strategy when you're selling stuff Can things possibly get any worse for Yahoo?


----------



## astroNikon

This is starting to seem like a soap opera.   Yahoo is doing nothing to increase their core business and it's is languishing and decreasing valuation all the time.  And yet they want bidding to continue.
Looks like the bidders aren't going for it
Yahoo bids expected to come in well below estimates


----------



## DarkShadow

I dumped flicker and 500px moved over to zenfolio no regrets.


----------



## gckless

DarkShadow said:


> I dumped flicker and 500px moved over to zenfolio no regrets.



Well Flickr is more of a social media, Zenfolio is more directed towards business, right?


Is anyone on PhotoCrowd? Seems to be picking up a little steam. I love the challenges they have.


----------



## DarkShadow

You still care share and visitors can  comment in the guest book.Its only business if your selling which is the same as flicker except its not free.


----------



## JaneJohnson

gckless said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped flicker and 500px moved over to zenfolio no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Flickr is more of a social media, Zenfolio is more directed towards business, right?
> 
> 
> Is anyone on PhotoCrowd? Seems to be picking up a little steam. I love the challenges they have.
Click to expand...


Wanting to move to Zenfolio for a while now, so what do think are the benefits regarding business (like you've mentioned) ?


----------



## DarkShadow

IMO its more professional with  it's layout or how you choose  to customize your lay out and portfolio.I only use it for hosting and sharing so for $5.00 a month unlimited storage Is well worth it. You can grab the link or BBcode for sharing same as flicker so other then it being free I don't think you would be missing much.


----------



## JaneJohnson

DarkShadow said:


> IMO its more professional with  it's layout or how you choose  to customize your lay out and portfolio.I only use it for hosting and sharing so for $5.00 a month unlimited storage Is well worth it. You can grab the link or BBcode for sharing same as flicker so other then it being free I don't think you would be missing much.


Thanks for the advice, since I am trying to start a small business (regarding photography of course), advice like this are more than welcome!


----------



## DarkShadow

You may want to think about building your own site but maybe others here can suggest which ones are good.Good luck with business and wish you well.


----------



## mctb

shefjr said:


> @nerwin or anyone else who knows the answer. How do you know that someone bought one of your photos? Couldn't they simply DL it and print it as they please? If they bought it through flickr did flickr give you a cut of the sale and is that part of being "pro" on flickr?



I have been a paying Pro level member for a few years now. Not because my photos are what I would consider to be on the level of a "pro" but because of the benefits that come with it. I have never sold anything. Never really will. I like the increased storage. As a father of an 18 month old, I load photos of her up so that grandparents and aunts/ uncles all over the country can see her grow up. I hate Facebook. I have an account but have not logged in in about a year. When I was attending university in England, it was a way for people to see what I was trying to describe to them. 

As to your question, you can look at stats. I was looking and noticed that one random photo had 2k+ views. Looked into the stats and noticed that it had been taken by some random website and was actively being used. Yahoo/ Flickr helped me track it down and shut it off.

If Flickr shuts down, which I doubt it will, I will be very sad and have no idea where to go. I like the set up. I like the flow of it. I like the navigation. I like that it is linked to Snapfish for prints. Nothing else that I can think of does what it does and that is why I do not mind paying for it. I like to support the things I like. I buy full albums instead of just buying a single song. I buy film. I will continue to buy a year membership to Flickr. 

I do not see why Flickr could not become the number one photo sharing site out there. It has name recognition, thousands of members. To cut it but keep other Yahoo garbage makes no sense to me.


----------



## SnappingShark

I migrated to SmugMug and it's a lot better, cleaner - although the "community" aspect is lacking I find - but, for photo sharing / hosting, it's great!


----------



## gckless

JaneJohnson said:


> gckless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped flicker and 500px moved over to zenfolio no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Flickr is more of a social media, Zenfolio is more directed towards business, right?
> 
> 
> Is anyone on PhotoCrowd? Seems to be picking up a little steam. I love the challenges they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to move to Zenfolio for a while now, so what do think are the benefits regarding business (like you've mentioned) ?
Click to expand...

Well it's more streamlined for sales. You can select different print labs, set up private folders for clients, set up coupons and print packages for clients, it looks more professional, it's just more business-centered all around. Tons of benefits for the professional versus Flickr.

But Flickr is a much better social media site IMO.


----------



## mctb

gckless said:


> But Flickr is a much better social media site IMO.



This is one reason why I love Flickr. I am planning a family trip to Newfoundland next summer. The ability to search 'Newfoundland' and see some sites I might want to build into the trip is fantastic.


----------



## astroNikon

Latest info ... Verizon to bid 3 billion in the 2nd round.
quite a bit below the projected  8 billion.   I think as time goes on the valuation will go lower.
==> Verizon said to bid $3 billion for Yahoo’s core business


----------



## Overread

Numbers like that always sound silly to me - 8 to 3 billion is insanely vast and yet billions are thrown around at that level! I mean if I had a website getting several billion for it sounds like a pretty good deal


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> Numbers like that always sound silly to me - 8 to 3 billion is insanely vast and yet billions are thrown around at that level! I mean if I had a website getting several billion for it sounds like a pretty good deal


Oh come now, who wouldn't pay billions of dollars for a whole bunch of electronic 0's & 1' floating around in a cloud.  I mean it's not like they are buying a whole lot of real live physical stuff.


----------

